# 2012 ranger 800 wont start



## blackmax02 (Aug 27, 2012)

just bought a ranger 800 crew used and ran fine till I ran it out of gas, refilled it primed it back up and it gets fire and injectors are spraying but it will only run off of starter fluid, any ideas?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

maybe some trash in the lines not allowing enough fuel to pass, or the pump isn't putting out enough pressure?


----------

